# Shaving a cat?



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

I am not asking trying to start a discussion about whether you should or should not shave your cat, but I was wondering if anyone has had exprience w/ their cats hair not growing back after it had been shaved? I had a Maine **** and occasionly in the summer he would get shaved and his hair always grew back beautifully. We shave body parts on cats all the time @ work and @ the shelter and I can never remember a problem w/ the hair growing back. 

The reason I ask is because there is a client that comes into work and her cat has to get many shots. She refuses to let the techs shave her cat. She said she had a ragdoll and he was shaved once and his hair never grew back the same. I thought that was odd and have never heard of that before. Didn't know if it was something w/ the breed or just a freak thing w/ her cat. Thanks for any help.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

On certain breeds, the shaved hair *can* grow back a different colour/texture. I have seen this on Siamese cats after surgery & iv fluids. So yes, the client probably meant her cats fur grew back darker than the surrounding fur. This is why we spey Siamese type cats midline, but most cats we spey from the flank. 

We have one client who we performed spinal surgery to remove part of a tumour. He was put on chemotherapy & steroid afterwards, and his hair has NEVER grown back right along his spine!


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah Kota's tummy fur used to be a creamy color and after she was spayed it grew in dark brown. But that was the only difference, all of the shaved area grew back completely.


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Our old boy had his paw shaved for an IV two years ago, and it took time, but it did grow back completely (and in white, as it was before). He was fourteen at the time.


----------

